# Grizzly G0695 Mill Power Feed Questions



## Ironken (Sep 14, 2016)

I was curious if anybody has fitted their G0695 with power feeds. I am looking into the X axis now but may consider doing the z as well. This is the unit I am looking at installing.......will this work?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/X-AXIS-POWER-...THER-MILLING-MACHINE-FREE-SHIP-/232073409088?


----------



## Earl (Sep 14, 2016)

The unit in your link is for the x axis.    I have a g0695.    I bought it used and it had the x axis power feed.   It worked so well that I got lazy and decided that I needed a Z axis power feed as well.  (I got tired of 10 turns per inch with the crank).   The unit that I purchased was a higher torque model specifically for the z axis.   If I recall correctly,  it was about $340 or so when I got it.  (18 - 20 months ago).   It was for a Bridgeport. I could not find any other z axis power feeds.   I had to do some serious modifications to fit it to the Grizzly.  The Bridgeport has a much smaller engagement nut on the crank.    I ended up cutting off the last part of the original grizzly  shaft at the bearing and adding the new shaft and gear assembly to it.  I hate to admit it but I never completely finished it!   The part that I didn't finish was to re-connect the original crank.  I really need to do that even though I never use the crank.   All I need to do is to make a small extension for the new z crank shaft and cut a groove for the snap ring.    The only issue that I have with the z axis power feed is that it will hit the "chip catch frame" when the table is lowered all the way down.  I reversed the position of that frame.  It has one removable side so I just remove it when the table has to go all the way down.   I know that you will ask where I got it.    I don't remember!!!  CDCO has one on their site.  I have purchased a lot of stuff (and some real junk) from them in the past.   I do seem to get what I pay for there!


----------



## coffmajt (Sep 14, 2016)

I added power feed to my Grizzly Mill  Z axis using a unit designed for a Bridgeport mill.  There were a number of things that had to be made or machined to make it work but that was part of the fun.  It works perfectly and I have been real happy with the outcome.  I did retain a manual crank because there are times when you need to move the table up .o10 inches.  Good luck fitting == Jack


----------



## Ironken (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks guys for sharing. I think that the Z axis is on the back burner for now. Maybe a winter project. I will be moving forward with the X axis though. Grizzly has a supposedly direct fit power feed. It is about $150 +/- than the Precision Mathews and looks identical. We will see.


----------

